# Nick caught another lunker



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

It was cold and windy, but worth the trip. 3/8 white spinner bait, slow rolled on the bottom.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

that's a good ol' biggern'...bet that was fun...wonder what it weighed?..guessing 6-8#'s...


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Ya, we figured 6-8lbs (closer to 8 I think) It felt pretty heavy.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, that one is a beauty!:clap


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

WOW....:bowdown Very nice Bass and thanks for sharing!!

:letsdrink


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice hawg......congrats!!!:letsdrink


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice bucket mouth.

I see the bermudagrass. Which golf course and what hole were you fishing on? LOL!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great fish.:clap


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx fellas, and ladies.


----------

